# C and M Maltese



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

This is where the stud(daddy) of my little Delilah Rose is from. His name is CH Mistwood's Trade Off of C and M  I've been trying to locate a pic of him. But no luck yet!

From what I have read. I LIKE!  I got puppy fever BAD! Well, at least it isn't the human variety, as hubby says!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

From the name, it appears that your dog's sire is from Mistwood, and that dog has some C & M dog in it. C & M is Carol Thomas (in Florida) and Mary Day (in California) and a very famous and old line. Mary is a wonderful woman willing to teach anyone about Maltese, she has dedicated her life to the breed. I'm sorry but I don't know anything about the Mistwood line, others on the forum are far more knowledgeable and hopefully will chime in. 

Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have heard wonderful things about that particular dog. He was shown by handler Amy Pruett, Janet's best friend. My friends who saw him show said he was a VERY NICE dog. At the time I saw some pictures and he reminded me of my Cadeau (whose grandsire was of the C and M/Mistwood line). He had those gorgeous round dark eyes and a beautiful head. His grandsire is Marc who is a full-sibling to my Cadie's grandsire. I can't wait to see your puppy to see what that boy has produced. :wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Me, too, me too!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I really LOVE hearing about other breeders than the ones that seem to be the most popular here on SM. Congrats!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Dec 10 2009, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860801


> I have heard wonderful things about that particular dog. He was shown by handler Amy Pruett, Janet's best friend. My friends who saw him show said he was a VERY NICE dog. At the time I saw some pictures and he reminded me of my Cadeau (whose grandsire was of the C and M/Mistwood line). He had those gorgeous round dark eyes and a beautiful head. His grandsire is Marc who is a full-sibling to my Cadie's grandsire. I can't wait to see your puppy to see what that boy has produced. :wub:[/B]


Marc is Shoni's grandsire. Thanks for the link--those pictures give me goose-bumps. :biggrin: 

I wish there was a website and history with pictures for C and M. So many of those wonderful breeders don't have anything on the net. :mellow:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm so glad you found your new puppy. :biggrin: I don't know how you have the patience to wait (although it's so worth it). Can't wait to see pics when you bring her home.


----------

